# Hello from Russia



## Averona (Aug 21, 2007)

Greetings, my name is Natasha.. I from St.-Petersburg â€¦ at me was not present own horse, but there are with what I am engaged â€¦ It ahaltekin Melenur and not purebred Grom..
* Melenur* - the gelding - Mouse 
of 6 years from Magnit and Ekemen
Grandson well-known Absent 
very kind and sympathetic boy, prepares to competition on dressage..


















*Grom *- the gelding - the Yellow horse :lol: 
of 8 years from Mystang and Grafina
Impudent the glutton..  
Jumps under the horseman up to 130 sm


----------



## H.appy H.ooves (Aug 21, 2007)

*Welcome*

G'day Averona,

Welcome to The Horse Forum, I hope you enjoy your time here 

Your horses are very lovley, beautiful pictures indeed. I am part russian myself, though I am from Australia. Do you speak Russian? Excuse me if that is not the correct name for the language, I don't know much about the country. 

Look foward to seeing you around soon  

Gotta Gallop,
H.appy H.ooves


----------



## Averona (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Welcome*



H.appy H.ooves said:


> Welcome to The Horse Forum, I hope you enjoy your time here
> 
> Your horses are very lovley, beautiful pictures indeed. I am part russian myself, though I am from Australia. Do you speak Russian? Excuse me if that is not the correct name for the language, I don't know much about the country.


Thanks! I am very glad that have found this forum.  
Yes, I speak in Russian. It is my native language.
I am glad that you liked my horses


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum, Averona.

Your horses are beautiful. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!

Your horses are very pretty  Do you ride in Dressage?


----------



## Averona (Aug 21, 2007)

meggymoo, Friesian Mirror - Thanks.
I did not participate yet in competitions, but I hope that in following year I shall begin.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck with them!! I bet you'll do great!


----------

